# Awesome pics of you and your horse contest!



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

just post the best picture of you and your horse there will be 3 winners 

this contest ends April 15 (next Sunday)

Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

u guys make me sad


----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

if your viewing this and you have a pic with u and your horse please take one min to post it because you have a chance of winning


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the only one I have of us on my work computer lol


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Me and my ponahhhh <3


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it okay to enter two pics?


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Horserider4ev (Apr 8, 2012)

wow nice keep posting


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

Our first show together hanging out behind the trailer, and he decided he wanted a little more attention so he put his head in my lap and proceeded to take a power nap.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how many photos can we post?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my entry:


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is one of us...


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

subbing


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

/Users/Ellie/Desktop/images-1.jpeg

don't know if that one works ^^ 

EDIT: i'l post it again.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's me and my boy!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Me and the 'Big Mamma' at another barn once she finished her Relay for Life obstacle course.....


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Theses OTTBs can be in pretty rough shape when they come off the track.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my entries!! First is me and Sapphire, then with Apach, then Lakota and last with Tequila.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Any idea of when results will be posted? Contest ended on April 15th? Its the 21st...planning on judging?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Since it hasn't been judged yet.....

Me and Dream!
2011 Tuttle Round-up Club Royalty - CRT Photography - Shootin' people since August 2007.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

When will this one be judged? ..


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, yes I do believe the Judging date has come and gone with no announcements made.....


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah I don't think that this will be judged. Not sure what happened...but its still annoying.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue ribbons for *everyone*!! Yayy!


----------

